# Good News & Bad News



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad News First?

I lost Aslan a few days ago. He needed to go, but it was painful watching him die :/ Dropsy sucks! He was a good fish.

More bad news; Today I was at Walmart and I wandered over to the fishy section and found this poor guy










I doubt my bringing him home could have done anything. He wasn't really moving at all. It was pretty ridiculous. I tried to find an employee in the pet section to ask them why it was ok to keep a fish in those conditions but I couldn't find anyone. So, of course, I left a note on the poor kiddo's container that said how disgusting this is and how terrible it is to put a fish through that. I doubt he made it through the afternoon. :/


Okay. For the good news. I couldn't help myself from rescuing a couple of other guys that at least looked rescue-able (word?). It's impossible to not bring one home if you have room for it and if I could have taken them all I would have.


1:









2:










The lighter of the two is much spunkier than the red. I hope they both make it. They are being acclimated to the new tank now so as soon as I have them in I'll take some pictures. I'm very interested in tracking their color changes if it happens.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

i really like the top one....not the practically dead one  hah!! i tend to make room if i dont have it. im tempted to get rid of my tv just so i have more room haha


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

gorgeous little fishies! i know, it breaks my heart going to walmart seeing the bettas being treated like that.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

The first new Betta of yours is very pretty. 
I really hate seeing Betta at the pet shops looking terrible.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both very pretty!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Good for you in rescuing them! The pale blue one is really gonna color up the most, I think.  Rock on!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both going to be very pretty when they color up.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very preety fishy i like the first one and red red oone


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Thankfully our Wal-mart doesn't carry fish anymore. I'd rather them not have them if they aren't going to take proper care of them!!! Your two new additons are very nice! I'm sure with some love they'll be healthy and beautiful in no time. Good luck :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Walmart doesn't have fish, either, thank goodness!


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Yes, I remember when I was younger and they did. They had the wall fish tanks like most petstores. Bettas didn't get their own cups it was a free for all in a tank :X


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't believe they would dump them all in one tank! Well, actually, yes I can! lol


----------



## splendenfighter38 (Jun 7, 2009)

walmart and petco have the worst conditions for bettas it is so sad to see them like that


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually, the Petco stores that I've been to have taken really good care of their Bettas. I was gonna buy a Betta from them... and then I found Taco at a little fish shop in town.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow that is really bad, what is it in that cup? Is it poo? It looks like rust or something. As soon as I get more room I am going to walmart and picking up the sickliest nastiest betta in there and Im going to try to bring him back. I havent had a betta die yet so maybe Ill have some luck.

In fact I have a 2g critter keeper open right now :BIGwinky:


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone :]

I'll be sure to post updated pictures of them in the tank. I'm working on the photos right now. ANNND I've uploaded videos to YouTube that I will post links to. I am very happy with the way they've perked up so far!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear they are doing well! They usually perk up after they get some tlc.


----------

